#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Macro to delete personal folder

## rajkumarmp

Hi CHAMPS,

I have many personal folders in my outlook. I need a macro that selects many folders on user selection.


i.e,, if i have 10 folders in my outlook, i need a macro that allows me to select multiple folders and deletes it.

----------

